# July 2011 Member Monthly Giveaway WINNER CALI27



## Jim (Jul 1, 2011)

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*Contest Starts Today and ends on July 7, 2011.* 
*If you made at least 4 posts in June 2011 your'e eligible.*

Moderators & Advertisers, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.
Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/
All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word *IN* and it will go by the order you respond.

I am still on the square bill kick so this month I am giving away a Strike King KVD 1.5 Square bill crank in the Chartreuse shad color.

https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Strike_King_KVD_HC_Square_Bill_Silent_Crankbait/descpage-SKKVDHC.html


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 1, 2011)

In


----------



## one100grand (Jul 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## 00 mod (Jul 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## cali27 (Jul 1, 2011)

In


----------



## fender66 (Jul 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## BassGeek54 (Jul 1, 2011)

In -- Please.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jul 1, 2011)

In [-o<


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 1, 2011)

In.


----------



## hossthehermit (Jul 1, 2011)

..........in..........


----------



## lswoody (Jul 1, 2011)

IN.


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jul 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## devilmutt (Jul 2, 2011)

IN


----------



## possom813 (Jul 2, 2011)

in


----------



## redbug (Jul 2, 2011)

in


----------



## FishingCop (Jul 2, 2011)

In


----------



## sixgun86 (Jul 2, 2011)

In


----------



## roblj65 (Jul 3, 2011)

In [-o<


----------



## juggernoob (Jul 3, 2011)

In like Flynn.


----------



## popoeye (Jul 3, 2011)

In


----------



## Zum (Jul 3, 2011)

In


----------



## fish devil (Jul 3, 2011)

:twisted: IN!!!!


----------



## flatboat (Jul 3, 2011)

me "in"


----------



## claudio (Jul 4, 2011)

IN


----------



## Codeman (Jul 5, 2011)

IN

Man been so busy I had to check and see if I was even eligible to enter this month. LOL :mrgreen:


----------



## tommy36597 (Jul 5, 2011)

IN!!! new member, first contest!


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 5, 2011)

In


----------



## huntinfool (Jul 5, 2011)

IN


----------



## Nussy (Jul 5, 2011)

In


----------



## begs (Jul 6, 2011)

In


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 6, 2011)

in


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jul 7, 2011)

IN


----------



## Jim (Jul 10, 2011)

OOPS! I went a little past the date on this one...I will blame my vacation still. :lol: 

Random.org picked #4 from 1-31. That makes this months winner Cali27.

Cali27, You have until the End of Day on the 17th to respond to me (rules).


Congrats Cali27!


----------



## hossthehermit (Jul 10, 2011)

Congrats Cali27


----------



## begs (Jul 10, 2011)

Congrats cali =D>


----------



## lswoody (Jul 10, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## FishingCop (Jul 10, 2011)

Congrats =D>


----------



## Brine (Jul 10, 2011)

Congrats [-o<


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jul 10, 2011)

Good guess Cali27 =D>


----------



## fender66 (Jul 10, 2011)

Congrats....unless you don't make it back to respond in time. Then....as I understand the rules...it's all mine! 8)


----------



## Jim (Jul 10, 2011)

Prize claimed! :beer:


----------

